# TTS Owner to be



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well after much looking and humming and hawing about the mk3 I've taken the plunge and bought a sepang blue TTS Stronic with lots of the options ticked, car is due into the UK in the next couple of weeks so hope to collect at the end of the month when I get time off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Enjoy it Gogsy look a much better car than the Mk2 imho :mrgreen:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks James quite excited tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

Enjoy. We've just picked up ours in Nano Grey Metalic. This is our 3rd TTS. This one is like a different car compared to the Mk2.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks lovely  so how are you finding it in comparison with the mk2 ? I did consider nano but i was sold on sepang this time around 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Congrats, the RS didn't last long but you have made a nice choice. Did you use lookers audi? or did you use a dealer down south. Find it's hard up here sometimes to get a decent deal from lookers as they pretty much own all the dealerships in Scotland, no competition.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I love the RS but I like the tech in the mk3 so as always once I start looking ...........

I found lookers to be awful, I viewed a used TTS in Edinburgh but they could not do me a deal sadly, I know a chap from Lincoln Audi who sorted me out with a brand new TTS with the same options at an astounding price so no brainer 
They are also putting me and the Mrs up in a hotel the night before as were travelling down from Scotland 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah got to agree lookers are awful most of the time, like they are doing you a favour if they consider selling you a car. Sounds like Lincoln audi appreciate your business and that's the way it should be. I think the mk3 looks stunning in sepang, see one most mornings now, look forward to seeing the pics and hearing your thoughts when you get it. Think I would be tempted by s tronic when I upgrade as well.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Exactly, I found them not wanting to try to help, they never even explored a new car option

Lincoln were exceptional if I'm honest, no fuss, no pressure etc

I had been tempted by nano and also glacier white but I haven't owned a blue car yet and I think it will be just fine

I has the DSG box on my mk1 and loved it but the mech unit went and it cost £1000 to repair and fit so I was tightened off them on the mk2 but hopefully the mk3 will be spot on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Congratulations Gogs!!!

My MK2 TTS came from a Lookers branch and had to be returned it had so many issues.

Sepang Blue was my other option, picked up my Glacier White TTS today and their was a Sepang Blue one in the showroom. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Congrats... And yeah the RS didnt last at all long!

Glad you had a good experience with Lincoln... I got mine from them... And worst experience doesnt cut it... But its who you deal with and not the dealer itself i guess!

Enjoy... If i had to get one it would be a tough choice between sepang and nano!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigP (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking forward to pictures. I also found Lincoln Audi to be really good when I purchased my used 3.2.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

cstarby said:


> Congratulations Gogs!!!
> 
> My MK2 TTS came from a Lookers branch and had to be returned it had so many issues.
> 
> Sepang Blue was my other option, picked up my Glacier White TTS today and their was a Sepang Blue one in the showroom. You will not be disappointed.


Thanks for the feedback, I really was not impressed with lookers in Edinburgh, I had my heart set on a white one but tbh sepang was also up there and from pics I've seen it will be perfect, glad you got yours ok, how are you finding her?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

aquazi said:


> Congrats... And yeah the RS didnt last at all long!
> 
> Glad you had a good experience with Lincoln... I got mine from them... And worst experience doesnt cut it... But its who you deal with and not the dealer itself i guess!
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with the TTRS, and it's been a great car with no issues but I love gadgets and the tech in the mk3 made my mind up 

What was your experience with Lincoln if you don't mind me asking ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Looking forward to pictures. I also found Lincoln Audi to be really good when I purchased my used 3.2.


Great to hear positive feedback about Lincoln, I can't fault them to date 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

gogs, Check out the pics posted by Dano28 on the 'Show us your MK3 TT' section of this forum (page 25).
He had his Sepang Blue TTS detailed and the end product looks fantastic. Definitely a good colour choice.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Arbalest said:


> gogs, Check out the pics posted by Dano28 on the 'Show us your MK3 TT' section of this forum (page 25).
> He had his Sepang Blue TTS detailed and the end product looks fantastic. Definitely a good colour choice.


Thanks, I'll give that a check out just now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What's the thoughts on the interior and exterior protection that's offered? Is it worth it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

gogs said:


> What's the thoughts on the interior and exterior protection that's offered? Is it worth it?
> 
> Take a look at the 'Lifeshine' thread (sorry I don't know how to create the direct link to another topic that others on this forum are able to do - I'm not very techy.)
> General consensus seems to be that the Audi dealer wont make a very good job of it and you're better off either doing it yourself or if you can afford it getting a professional detailer to carry out a 'new car' detail ( looking at around £500 or so for that option).


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah I have a mate who details so I'd rather use him but thought I'd ask, just read that thread and it looks like a waste of cash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well done Gogs, sounds great. What rims did you order?

Here's a video of some geezer detailing Sepang TTS. 




Sepang Roadster version:





Seemingly everyone's favourite dealership (have they finished the refurb, I wonder?)






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That geezer is Daryl always found on the show and shine section on the forum, his work always looks great, he is also really helpful with recommending products etc. Would get him to do my car if I was anywhere near Essex.

Agree with the other's lifeshine not worth it unless they are doing it for free, paid for it on other car's and bit of a waste tbh.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks sherry, nice vids, convinces me the colour is the correct choice, just the standard 5 spoke parallel wheels that are standard on the TTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> That geezer is Daryl always found on the show and shine section on the forum, his work always looks great, he is also really helpful with recommending products etc. Would get him to do my car if I was anywhere near Essex.
> 
> Agree with the other's lifeshine not worth it unless they are doing it for free, paid for it on other car's and bit of a waste tbh.


Yeah think I'll give it a miss and have my detailing chum set about it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

If you look on detailing world there are 2 TTS in sepang ,would love one in sepang with red leather what colour interior did you go for


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll have a look, Stuck with black leather as the car is already built, not sure if it was built for customer who's pulled out or for stock, think red looks great in the white cars, not seen red in a blue car yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent news, I toyed with the idea of Sepang or Vegas but plumped for Glacier! I wish I could buy easily in the UK as I have just the one dealer here in Guernsey and ended up paying full price for my TTS! ☹


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

gogs said:


> What was your experience with Lincoln if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost a year ago now.... But my thread was here:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=896609

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Excellent news, I toyed with the idea of Sepang or Vegas but plumped for Glacier! I wish I could buy easily in the UK as I have just the one dealer here in Guernsey and ended up paying full price for my TTS! ️


Thanks mate, I do like your colour combo mind you but I couldn't pass up on the deal on the sepang 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

aquazi said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > What was your experience with Lincoln if you don't mind me asking ?
> ...


I'm sorry to read about your experience at Lincoln Audi, I've dealt with for parts for many years and always had a good experience, fingers crossed !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

gogs said:


> Looks lovely  so how are you finding it in comparison with the mk2 ? I did consider nano but i was sold on sepang this time around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really enjoyed my last 2 TTS but this is in another league. In my opinion the ride is better and I have the 20" wheels fitted. It is certainly quicker as a result of more bhp and less weight. Difficult to say re mpg as still done less than 1000 miles, but early indications it will better the av. of 28mpg we previously had. The virtual cockpit is great, although not come to terms with all of it yet. The B & O sound system is a marked improvement from the Bose. The sat nav is also a step up. Still trying to figure out Audi Connect. Have purchased a PAYG data sim to try this out and see if I find useful. The super sport seats are fantastic. We have electric seats which is great for getting the driving position just right. Enjoy. Love Sepang Blue. We purchased a stock car from the dealer so no choice. Have to say love the colour, completely different from our previous cars which were both Volcano Red.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good to hear you enjoy the car and feel it's an improvement, I've gone V6 mk1, V6 mk2, TTS then TTRS so tried a few now :-o

This car was not ordered new by me but has a decent spec and in a colour I have never owned but like the look off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have ordered same car and colour, fell in love with Sepang Blue on the test drive and ordered my very own [WHITE SMILING FACE] mine is been built as we speak and hope to have it late Feb, early March. I'm soooo excited.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats swanny, what options did you go for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Morning Gordon,

The new car sounds lovely  I have caved in too... having been looking at different spec mk2 RS's and the prices they were commanding, I have plumped for a new TTS s-tronic. The lure of the updated interior and hassle-free warrantied motoring was a big factor.

Hopefully should arrive in March - White, extended red leather, red calipers, sound/comfort/tech packs, folding kerb view mirrors and 20" alloys.

Happy Days


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

gogs said:


> Congrats swanny, what options did you go for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. TTS - S-Stronic
2. Sepang Blue
3. Super Sports Seats in Rotor Grey
4. Comfort and sound and Tech pack
5. Auto Dimming Door Mirrors
6. Matrix LED Lights
7. Cruise Control
8. Audi Phone Box
9. Red Brake Callipers
10, and a whole boat load of excitement ;-)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dreams1966 said:


> Morning Gordon,
> 
> The new car sounds lovely  I have caved in too... having been looking at different spec mk2 RS's and the prices they were commanding, I have plumped for a new TTS s-tronic. The lure of the updated interior and hassle-free warrantied motoring was a big factor.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, congrats Scott, sounds like a very nice spec indeed 

I use admit the updated interior is something else, coupes with the tech I'm a happy bunny

Enjoy when she arrives ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

swanny78 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats swanny, what options did you go for?
> ...


Very nice, I looked at a TTS with rotor grey seats and loved it, as I'm not speccing the car myself I settled for the black leather with diamond stitching 

Matrix lights sound the part, again not specced on the car I'm getting but I'm happy with the packs it has and of course the grin factor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I can thoroughly recommend the Cruise Control - not only does it do the expected cruise at a constant speed, but you can modify the speed in 5mph increments from the stalk. It also has a braking function, so if you coast faster down hill it will brake for you (very useful in 50mph speed limits on cross-country journeys). However, it also comes with a "Speed Limiter" function, which is exactly like cruise (sets the max speed) except you can drive on the throttle as normal. Great for not exceeding the speedlimit, or setting a "75mph" limit so you don't over-accelerate. The kickdown button will override it.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I rarely used the cruise in the mk2 if I'm honest, I don't do many motorway miles so don't get the chance to put it to good use, nice extra to have though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I think the cruise control is adaptive too isn't it, so if a vehicle slows down in front it will brake yo match the speed, and once clear will go back to set speed?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jryoung said:


> I can thoroughly recommend the Cruise Control - not only does it do the expected cruise at a constant speed, but you can modify the speed in 5mph increments from the stalk. It also has a braking function, so if you coast faster down hill it will brake for you (very useful in 50mph speed limits on cross-country journeys). However, it also comes with a "Speed Limiter" function, which is exactly like cruise (sets the max speed) except you can drive on the throttle as normal. Great for not exceeding the speedlimit, or setting a "75mph" limit so you don't over-accelerate. The kickdown button will override it.


5mph? It's in 1 mph increments in my mk2 and easy to increase/decrease as you go along

Cruise control is incredibly useful when it's accurate.I use mine daily, it's not about motorway cruising, it's really a 'speed holding facility', eg 30 mph, 50 mph etc allows you to hold a speed without creeping up, eg 30 mph zones etc

Along with other must haves this would be in my top 3 on all future cars,


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine's now in the paint shop, it's getting to exciting to bare....lol


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

swanny78 said:


> Mine's now in the paint shop, it's getting to exciting to bare....lol


Bare - to get naked
To bear - be patient or tolerant with

Not surprised your excited


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Or I'm so excited I've stripped bare and ran up the street.....or not


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh and it's you're not your. Lol


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

And it's "too" excited 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: The grammar police are out in force today.

I find cruise control very useful on that looooong stretch of the M62 where there is a 50 mph limit with average speed cameras. Also on nice A roads where they often have to the hair-dryers out to enforce the 50 mph limit.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine's in assembly now.. Yippee.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had an email today to advise it will arrive next week and was asked if I'd like pictures sent ................... Ehhhhhh yes please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Excellent Gog's. What was your build week. Mine went into assembly stage today, should be in QC tomorrow.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't order the car myself swanny, was looking for a used mk3 TTS and was offered this one, so didn't have a build week, I've missed out on the wait most of you guys have had to endure ;-)

It's got pretty much everything I would have chosen if I was speccing from new 

When do you expect yours to land in the UK?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ahhh ok. Good idea [WHITE SMILING FACE] . It's should be in QC in about 30 mins, so I'd say another 2 weeks should be in UK on the outside. Love to see pics once you get them.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not long to wait then swanny 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Still in assembly, I thought it was just a day that. Unless factory shut on a Sunday. Hopefully in QC on Monday now...fingers crossed.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

swanny78 said:


> I think the cruise control is adaptive too isn't it, so if a vehicle slows down in front it will brake yo match the speed, and once clear will go back to set speed?


Unfortunately Adaptive Cruise Control is not available on any TT model.
Many of us find that odd as it is offered on the A3/S3.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

swanny78 said:


> I think the cruise control is adaptive too isn't it, so if a vehicle slows down in front it will brake yo match the speed, and once clear will go back to set speed?


No it isn't.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She has arrived at the dealers !
Preview pics in the dark from the sales chap


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Looking good well jealous. When can you pick up?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not collecting until the 30th when I've got some free time :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Arrrggghhh I'd have to make time if it were me. Work sicky [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's fine, gives me time to get bits off the RS and for the weather to improve a little I hope 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice Gordon :mrgreen:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> Very nice Gordon :mrgreen:


Thanks 

The mk3 shape has really grown on me, coupled with that interior it's perfect 

I will miss the RS but there's plenty to keep me busy and happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hi gogs

Glad you getting a mk3 mate. Could not stretch to a new build TTS myself so going for a 2.0T S line instead.

Cheers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't think I'd get into a mk3 TTS at all and had decided on a well specced 2.0 sline but after the sales guy worked his magic it was indeed achievable 

When do you collect your car Chad?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

IC_HOTT said:


> jryoung said:
> 
> 
> > I can thoroughly recommend the Cruise Control - not only does it do the expected cruise at a constant speed, but you can modify the speed in 5mph increments from the stalk. It also has a braking function, so if you coast faster down hill it will brake for you (very useful in 50mph speed limits on cross-country journeys). However, it also comes with a "Speed Limiter" function, which is exactly like cruise (sets the max speed) except you can drive on the throttle as normal. Great for not exceeding the speedlimit, or setting a "75mph" limit so you don't over-accelerate. The kickdown button will override it.
> ...


You can adjust in 1 moh and 5mph Increments.And I use cruise or limiter control in 30 mph zonees.Aldo, it isn't Adaptive, unlike the A3 Adaptive Cruise


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

gogs said:


> I didn't think I'd get into a mk3 TTS at all and had decided on a well specced 2.0 sline but after the sales guy worked his magic it was indeed achievable
> 
> When do you collect your car Chad?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is in Quality Control at the mo so in theory I am hoping to have it registered and ready to drive away come 1st Feb.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one  I collect on the 30th

She's arrived at the dealers


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks absolutely awesome gogs


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the colour 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

She's a beauty Gordon  I'd walk to Lincoln for that


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks all, I had a wobble about the whole thing last night wondering if I was ready to get rid of the RS but after seeing those pics I'm back on track 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

gogs said:


> Thanks all, I had a wobble about the whole thing last night wondering if I was ready to get rid of the RS but after seeing those pics I'm back on track
> 
> I'm having a wobble too Gogs... Thinking I should have ordered mine in Sepang too :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks great.

The TTS is a brilliant car; you'll not regret it.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Nice one gogs. 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks vagman, the RS is a cracking car and I'll miss it but I think the TTS will soon replace it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Chad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

3 more sleeps Gogs


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Only 2 more sleeps for me :mrgreen:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not jealous at all :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

moro anis said:


> Only 2 more sleeps for me :mrgreen:


Same here.... Assuming they're 4 weeks each  #isitmarchyet......?????


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

*ONLY ONE MORE SLEEP*

If I can. Sorry for shouting.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

moro anis said:


> *ONLY ONE MORE SLEEP*
> 
> If I can. Sorry for shouting.


We'll be expecting pics


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

There's a fair bit of disruption on the railways on the route I need to travel so I'm not sure we'll get there today :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

moro anis said:


> *ONLY ONE MORE SLEEP*
> 
> If I can. Sorry for shouting.


Look forward to seeing your pics Moro 

Will keep me going if I can't get there to collect this weekend :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

gogs said:


> There's a fair bit of disruption on the railways on the route I need to travel so I'm not sure we'll get there today :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you like me to pick it up and deliver to you...... :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha now there's an option Scott ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well we're finally home 
Nightmare train journey down yesterday due to weather on the east coast line, just made the Newcastle connection and no more, Audi driver was there at the station to take us to our hotel 
Collected this morning by the sales chap who I can't praise enough, cup of tea and paperwork done and off up the road, 293 miles and 5hours 45 mins with one stop off and we were home, hit bad snow in Carlisle which slowed the journey somewhat along with some flipping roadworks on the M6 taking the 3 lanes to one but all in a cracking drive back home 

Pics to follow once she's cleaned :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

gogs said:


> Well we're finally home
> Nightmare train journey down yesterday due to weather on the east coast line, just made the Newcastle connection and no more, Audi driver was there at the station to take us to our hotel
> Collected this morning by the sales chap who I can't praise enough, cup of tea and paperwork done and off up the road, 293 miles and 5hours 45 mins with one stop off and we were home, hit bad snow in Carlisle which slowed the journey somewhat along with some flipping roadworks on the M6 taking the 3 lanes to one but all in a cracking drive back home
> 
> ...


How careful were you driving in that snow???!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very tbf, the motorways were great but there was a hell of a lot of slow B roads to get to the Motorways which were pretty snowy and chocked with other traffic but it did give me a chance to get to know the car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdrieonians (Sep 27, 2011)

I passed a Sepang TTS on the M74 around Lockerbie this afternoon (other half thought driving to Gretna outlet "just to test the car" was a good idea!). If that was you Gogs then your car looks stunning, even in the snow!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

May well have been me mate, we were well on our way up the road by then, were you in a red mk3 by per chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdrieonians (Sep 27, 2011)

Ha ha, funnily enough! All anybody would see though is the big grin on my face from driving the new car. TTS must be brilliant...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Funny, I said to the Mrs as I seen yours that's the first mk3 I've seen on the road since we left Lincoln Audi ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

This was in the marque at Lincoln when I picked up the TTS today, sadly they could not match the monthly pcp payment for it :-(



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Bought my lottery ticket with an R8 on the wish list 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I bought one for last nights euromillions and would have bought an R8 had I won 
Needless to say I made no R8 purchase today :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sunshine at last ! Washed and pampered

Today started cold




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Looks a beaut. Well done.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks cracking in the sunlight 

Will get it in for a detail at some point
Also managed to fit a set of mud flaps today which I had to mess around with to get a good fit as they are not meant for the TTS !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

